# uh-oh...



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Grim seems diffrent... i just grabed my two lil guys... reaper is energetic as usual... but grim... he didnt want to be held at first... and when i was scratchin him behind the ears to calm him down, he was braxxing, but 1 of his eyes shut... and it happens to be the 1 that had the dried blood around it... he can open it though... what could be wrong? or is this just a new response to something he likes?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You should take Grim to a vet who treats small animals. I've had some problems like this before. Red discharge from the nose an eyes is never a good sign. The sooner you take your lil guy in the better. If it is a respiratory problem your vet will subscribe him to some antibiotics and within a week he will be back to normal  Most rats baught from stores do have some kind of respiratory problem, thats why many rat owners buy from breeders. I never did, but I will one day!

Heres a site that has some info: 

http://www.petratscanada.com/ratcare.htm


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

ty for that bit of info... now i have another problem... and this 1, i HAVE to go to the vet tommrow... reaper went after grim, just messin around, and i think grim cracked 1 of reapers ribs, but im not 100%... i have them apart atm, and reaper on my shoulder... he can still move his legs, arms, tail, his breathing is a lil fast... and he feels "loose", like a slinky almost...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah...I know how you feel. I had a problem with my two boys when they were going through their "Iâ€™m the boss" stage. They tend to fight a lot and can be very territorial about stuff in their cage. I had to separate my two because Jay beat the you-know-what out of Bob and one night my BF woke me up and I guess Bob got him back and now I have a one eyed Jay. But today they are the best of friends, it just takes time. (This is ONE of the reasons why they were fixed, haha)


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

yea, i think i would loose most of my will to fight etc if i was missin what made me a male too 


but reaper seems to have his breating okay... i think im gonna slowly bring em back togeather... start them off in 2 diff tanks nxt to eachother... just picture a 4 yr old, against a 14 yr old... thats grim and reaper... hes got balls bigger then his brains, medaphorically, and prob litterally too


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO...I still can't get over the oranges on a stick!!! My tummy hurts from laughing


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

ROFL!!! awww, im sorry... maybe i shouldnt be so honest


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

11121////6333333333<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<M dy1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttqttttttttttttttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzytbsdhy ;l76

That was a message from Jay and Bob...I guess they wanted to say hello cuz they just started to walk all over the kayboard.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

-puts reaper on the side of the keybored-


t tuiui7ui7i7ui7ui7ui7ii.io5ip&*


have jay and bob decode that...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think thats such a good idea...Your little demon might give Jay and Bob "Ideas" xD


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

LMAO!!!! yea... have them come here and kick grims tail


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Joshu is always trying to shut down my computer, he always presses my shut down key on the keyboard XD I think he's trying to tell me to 'stop looking at this thing and go onto the couch to nap with me XD'


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lmao! awww


----------

